

The Nastiness Problem in Computer Science - eli_gottlieb
http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/123611-the-nastiness-problem-in-computer-science/fulltext

======
PaulHoule
I can tell you physics is worse.

At one major CS department, I'd say the department colloquium is a waste of
time about 50% of the time. The one person who would hold these people to
account was a particularly nasty physicist who'd sit in the front row.
Sometimes he and I, also a physicist by training, would proceed to disassemble
the lecturer the same way a pair of crabs will disassemble a starfish.

Then some nasty stuff went down and that nasty physicist and I haven't talked
in years... That's the way it goes.

------
funkah
I just get tired of people's laziness and lack of attention to detail. Not
because I'm a perfectionist, because it causes problems. It often falls to me
to figure out how exactly someone else fucked up. It gets _old_.

